# Espresso Bar (E Bar) @ Pacchia



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We are the baristi of the Espresso Bar @ Pacchia- an independently owned and operated restaurant and bar in downtown Dayton Ohio. We find our second home in the heart of the historic Oregon District. With the advantage of a rich, colorful, and multi-talented staff, and the great fortune to have had a very promising group of past baristi and managers, we enjoy a comfortable coffee shop existence. We spend our time enjoying the challenge of educating each other in coffee and drink service, while s&#8230;

More...


----------

